# Look what we brought home tonight



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Your kidding! Something like that would cost upwards of 20,000 here :shock:
I seriously just opened the horsedeals mag (sales magazine for all things horsey) to the transport section, the first gooseneck i saw was a Circle J 2 horse, $15,000. And yours looks much better than this one!
Awesome deal


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow! Great buy! You could definetly get your use out of it and when/if you decide to sell it a few good years down the road I can see you getting every penny back even with miles racked up and a few battle wounds on it!


----------



## Madiera (Jul 1, 2010)

It's gorgeous! Looks and sounds like it is in great condition.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, nice looking rig, and for such a great price! :clap:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sweeeet. I'm jealous! Very good deal.


----------



## lv2kyshowtrot (Jun 30, 2010)

you got a GREAT DEAL! Oh I love it


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like when I start shopping for a trailer, I will buy a plane ticket out to where you live..... it is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am sooo jealous! I have been looking for a trailer myself. Great find for you: )


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, THAT IS A DEAL!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Down in Logan Ut we looked at a 2001 Trails West Legend 3 horse slant load with saddle tack room, plus dressing room each with its own dooor in the front of the trailer. The black screens for the windows had not even been put on, the trailer was basically brand new. He sold it for $9000.. Sometimes there are really good deals around here.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Great deal and nice trailer...Enjoy!!!!:lol:


----------



## ShezaFlashofGold (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW! Very nice. I would LOVE a trailer like that.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, you STOLE that trailer....so nice, I'm jealous!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

That thing looks so nice! Congrats on a good deal!


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

ya got a steal! wish we had that kind of money, but i could buy the wife a new pickup for that mcuh, and that's sadly on top of new trailers....


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow did you steal that!!!! i would kill for one of those


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

What a beautiful trailer!!! I'm really jealous!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

oh wow! That is a really great deal. IMO it's the perfect size too. I don't like two-horse trailers, not much use for me, too small. I have a stock trailer right now, used for cattle, horses, hauling anything too big to fit in the bed lol.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Score!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

:clap:Fantastic! Beautiful trailer at a great price, gotta love that! It's just what is on my wish list, so needless to say, I am super jealous! Many happy miles to you and your horses.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!! Would love to see some inside pictures though!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, will get some inside photos this weekend.


----------

